# Salmon Fishing Anyone??



## Zeboy (Aug 21, 2003)

I know, you are all thinking "doesn't this crazy NR know that this is a forum on pheasant hunting."

Actually, I wanted to invite all of you NODAK Sportsmen to go Salmon Fishing on Lake Michigan with me this summer . . . in exchange for some help gaining access to good Upland land in ND this fall.

If anyone is coming to Michigan this summer; I keep a 28' boat in the port of Muskegon that is rigged for Salmon Fishing. Send me a message, I'ld gladly take you out on the lake for a day of fishing.

I have freelance hunted for upland / waterfowl in ND 7-8 times since 1990. We started coming out for Huns / Sharptails but in the last 10 years it has pretty much been for Pheasants / Ducks. I am not looking for a guide, just some help getting on land.

I didn't hunt ND in 04, I was kind of frustrated from 03 when we came out the 2nd week when the PLOTS lands opened up to NR (we used to always hunt during the week after the opener). I couldn't believe the pressure we ran into that 2nd week. . . So if we come back again I am going to come the first week, skip the PLOTS, and just try to find more private lands to gain permission.

I don't always check this site often, so, If I don't get back with you right away, be patient.

Anyone interested in going Salmon Fishing??????


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Zeboy, post this on trade a hunt and you will probably get some responses...good luck :beer:


----------

